# ATV to small SUV upgrade/questions- hydro v winch



## RyanC (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey All-

I'm looking to upgrade my ATV setup to a street legal, snow-worthy SUV. I've narrowed it down to a 4x4 S-10 blazer/jimmy (likely 2d) or wrangler for the vehicle. I need it to be small/narrow, I have sidewalks that are ~72" wide.

For the plow itself, I was looking at a winch type setup like the DK renegade II, or possibly a used hydro rig. My concern with the hydraulic setups is it seems like more things to potentially fail or need maintenance- especially looking at used options around 2-3k. Is that a valid concern?

I have pretty basic jobs- I need to do my parking lot (18 spaces), my moms lot (20 spaces) and we are moving to a place with a gravel driveway that I would like to be able to take down to ~2" for the deep storms. Being able to adjust blade height from the outside is a plus for gravel. I don't need to stack the snow high- prefer not to actually.

Just looking for any thoughts, feedback on this type of setup- and if my concerns about a hydro setup make sense in my scenario.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I couldn't imagine doing that much with a winch and manual angle setup. With an ATV I'd think not having the ability to angle the blade isn't as big of a deal, since the ATV is easier/faster to maneuver to the angle you want? A Jeep/SUV is not as nimble.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydro, no question.


----------



## RyanC (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback-

With the way both lots are laid out, I don't need to change blade angle a whole bunch on the ATV. I actually had the warn provatange thing, which is an electric blade angle for the ATV, and it broke. I went a season and a half there where the only way to change was to run the blade into a parking curb.

But point taken that the ATV is more maneuverable...

So the hydro setups don't require that much maintenance? For me, the biggest thing is I don't want something that I have to fix in the winter, in the snow. I'd rather the job take longer.

Thanks for input, giving me things to think about and I've never used a hydro setup so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

"Being able to adjust blade height from the outside is a plus for gravel."
I hope you meant "inside".
I think any of those low price home plows may be easily damaged by a gravel drive, but perhaps it is not very long.


----------



## RyanC (Oct 30, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> "Being able to adjust blade height from the outside is a plus for gravel."
> I hope you meant "inside".
> I think any of those low price home plows may be easily damaged by a gravel drive, but perhaps it is not very long.


It's about 70'.

I don't really care about plowing it down to the gravel- all I want to do with the plow there is leave the blade 2-3" above the gravel and move the deep stuff when we get it. Probably the leaf blower is the most useful tool on the gravel most of the time...

But, at least on the ATV, I like that I can hop off the bike and see how low I have the blade.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

70' would be nothing. Most plows have shoes/skids, adjust them,drop the plow and go.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The reliability of the hydraulic system, like most things comes down to maintenance and proper care/use. Yes, there's more things that can go wrong vs an electric winch. But hydraulic plows have been around for decades; if they were prone to high rates of failure, we'd be using something else. Typical maintenance consists of changing the fluid once a year (twice, once before once at the end if you want to go overboard). Cleaning the filter/screen if it has once, also once a year. Cleaning electric connections and replacing hoses as needed. 

As Bob eluded to above, you also get what you pay for. I'd never want one of those low end winch operated plows on anything besides an ATV/UTV/small tractor/mower type thing.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure how youre going to plow 72" wide sidewalk with an suv. Even if the plow was 6' wide it gives no room for error.


----------



## RyanC (Oct 30, 2021)

Landgreen said:


> Not sure how youre going to plow 72" wide sidewalk with an suv. Even if the plow was 6' wide it gives no room for error.


It's actually ~80", I hadn't measured it other than from google maps, but checked it with a tape yesterday...but also it's (my) dirt on one side. Some idiot managed to drunk-drive a new dodge caravan down the whole thing and into one of our bushes.

The guy who plowed for the previous owners used a wrangler for the sidewalk.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Hydro is the better option.


----------

